# Errore nella compilazione di gnome-applets-2.2.2

## cl1ck

Ho compilato (o almeno sto cercando di compilare) GNOME.

Mi mancano 2 pacchetti:

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.2.2

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-2.2.2-r1

Quando compila gnome-applets-2.2.2, lavora per un po' e poi conclude in errore:

GCONF_CONFIG_SOURCE=xml::/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults /usr/bin/gconftool-2 --makefile-install-rule ./mini-commander.schemas ;

GCONF_DISABLE_MAKEFILE_SCHEMA_INSTALL is set, not installing schemas

Failed to create /root/.gconfd: Permission denied

GCONF_CONFIG_SOURCE=xml::/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults ../../mini-commander/src/mc-install-default-macros

../../mini-commander/src/mc-install-default-macros: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** [install-data-local] Error 127

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-applets-2.2.2/work/gnome-applets-2.2.2/mini-commander/src'

make[2]: *** [install-am] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-applets-2.2.2/work/gnome-applets-2.2.2/mini-commander/src'

make[1]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-applets-2.2.2/work/gnome-applets-2.2.2/mini-commander'

make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.2.2 failed.

!!! Function einstall, Line 347, Exitcode 2

!!! einstall failed

 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

Qualcuno ha riscontrato lo stesso o simile problema? Let me know something, please!!!

----------

## bld

Senti io non sono assulattemente un esperto

pero sei sicuro che sei root quando fai l'emerge?

E che non hai messo la variable "privsepartion" su 

make.conf ?

boh =/

Mai provato gnome

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che ti da in output il comando

```
$ ls -l /usr/lib/libssl*
```

----------

## cl1ck

Questo e' l'output:

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root       289160 Sep 25 14:06 /usr/lib/libssl.a

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           11 Sep 25 14:06 /usr/lib/libssl.so -> libssl.so.0

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           15 Sep 25 14:06 /usr/lib/libssl.so.0 -> libssl.so.0.9.6

-r-xr-xr-x    1 root     root       216393 Sep 25 14:06 /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.6

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cl1ck wrote:*   

> Questo e' l'output:
> 
> -rw-r--r--    1 root     root       289160 Sep 25 14:06 /usr/lib/libssl.a
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           11 Sep 25 14:06 /usr/lib/libssl.so -> libssl.so.0
> ...

 

Fai un 

```
# ln -s /usr/lib/libssl.so /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.7 
```

e riemergia

----------

## cerri

fedeliallalinea... ma perche'?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> fedeliallalinea... ma perche'?

 

```
../../mini-commander/src/mc-install-default-macros: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory 
```

----------

## cl1ck

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # ln -s /usr/lib/libssl.so /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.7 
> ...

 

si blocca ancora durante il l'install...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ../../mini-commander/src/mc-install-default-macros: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> 
> make[3]: *** [install-data-local] Error 127
> ...

 

sembra pero' che non trovi libcrypto.so.0.9.7

ho dato questo comando:

```

ln -s /usr/lib/libcrypto.so /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.7

```

cosi' sembra funzionare... boh, speriamo...

grazie a todos...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cl1ck

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # ln -s /usr/lib/libssl.so /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.7 
> ...

 

si blocca ancora durante il l'install...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ../../mini-commander/src/mc-install-default-macros: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> 
> make[3]: *** [install-data-local] Error 127
> ...

 

sembra pero' che non trovi libcrypto.so.0.9.7

ho dato questo comando:

```

ln -s /usr/lib/libcrypto.so /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.7

```

cosi' sembra funzionare... boh, speriamo...

grazie a todos...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cl1ck

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # ln -s /usr/lib/libssl.so /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.7 
> ...

 

si blocca ancora durante il l'install...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ../../mini-commander/src/mc-install-default-macros: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> 
> make[3]: *** [install-data-local] Error 127
> ...

 

sembra pero' che non trovi libcrypto.so.0.9.7

ho dato questo comando:

```

ln -s /usr/lib/libcrypto.so /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.7

```

cosi' sembra funzionare... boh, speriamo...

grazie a todos...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cl1ck

oops!!!   :Embarassed: 

ho fatto un po' di casino!!

pensavo non postasse il mex perche' mi dava un timeout il browser...

scusate!!

----------

## cl1ck

sembra che il problema si sia risolto... gnome ora funziona

grazie!!!   :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cl1ck wrote:*   

> sembra che il problema si sia risolto... gnome ora funziona
> 
> grazie!!!  

 

Ho avuto anche io di questi problemi solo al contrario ho installato 

openssl-0.9.7 e alcuni prog richiedevano la versione precedente (ora

che mi fai notare anche a me quando facevo il link a libssl poi mi chedeva

libcrypto).

Edita il primo post e aggiungi il tag [risolto] al titolo.

----------

## cerri

fedeliallalinea...   :Embarassed:  sai, la fretta...   :Embarassed: 

CMQ sembra essere un problema di linking alquanto stupido. I programmi non dovrebbero mai linkare a librerie-versione, ma fare un check della versione e linkarsi alla libreria normale. Bah.

CMQ: se un programma richiede la versione x e noi abbiamo la x+1, va bene il link... nel caso contrario è preferibile un upgrade.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> CMQ: se un programma richiede la versione x e noi abbiamo la x+1, va bene il link... nel caso contrario è preferibile un upgrade.

 

Il problema che poi ci sono programmi che richiedono la x+1 e noi

abbiamo la x quindi bisogna fare un link lo stesso.

----------

## cerri

Me state a tratta' tutti maleeeeeeeeeeeeee!

CMQ no, si aggiorna e si fa il link a ritroso  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Me state a tratta' tutti maleeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> CMQ no, si aggiorna e si fa il link a ritroso 

 

Questione di gusti (io ho fatto il contrario perche' le 0.9.7 erano 

masked)....

----------

## cerri

No  :Smile: 

Se un programma richiede la versione x, e' molto probabile che lo faccia perche' (se e' stato fatto con logica) ci sia un richiamo a una funzione abc che non sia presente (o se lo è, è buggata) nelle versioni antecendenti.

Quindi, fare un link di 0.9.6 a 0.9.7 (installata) è ok, il contrario è rischioso.

----------

## cl1ck

ehi... ehi... ehi!!!

non state a litigare voi due   :Wink: 

0.9.6 oppure 0.9.7 ora non importa... il mio piccolo problemino l'ho risolto grazie a voi due e dovreste essere contenti di aver aiutato un povero n00b come me, no???

Se ho qualche domanda, non esitero a rompervi le....... d'ora in avanti... eheheheh bye e grazie ancora!!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cl1ck wrote:*   

> ehi... ehi... ehi!!!
> 
> non state a litigare voi due  
> 
> 0.9.6 oppure 0.9.7 ora non importa... il mio piccolo problemino l'ho risolto grazie a voi due e dovreste essere contenti di aver aiutato un povero n00b come me, no???
> ...

 

Non stiamo a litigare stiamo discutendo e devo dire (grrrrrr) che cerri

a ragione (come sempre). Chiaramente sono contento che sei riuscito

a risolvere il tuo problema.

----------

## cerri

 *cl1ck wrote:*   

> ehi... ehi... ehi!!!
> 
> non state a litigare voi due   

 

Io e fedeliallalinea... litigare???? NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!  :Very Happy: 

----------

